# kde 4.7.0 kwallet und kmail

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich hatte jetzt einige Zeit kwallet in Benutzung. Hat aber gewaltig genervt. Jetzt habe ich es mit kwalletmanager deaktiviert. Allerdings kann ich jetzt mit kmail keine Mail mehr abholen. Wenn ich kwallet wieder einschalte bringt kmail mein System an seine Grenzen.

```
laf@flammenflitzer ~ $ kmail

kmail2(5374)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

kmail2(5374)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

kmail2(5374)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ kmail2(5374)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

kmail2(5374)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "" with KXMLGUIFactory! 
```

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich kwallet wieder einschalte bringt kmail mein System an seine Grenzen.

 

Wie meinst du das genau? Scheint dann aber eher ein kmail-Problem zu sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich kann in kmail jetzt kein Passwort mehr eingeben. In meinem Testuser mit kwallet (unverändert, also genau so, wie bei mir vorher) werden die Mails abgeholt.

Ich habe /home/olaf/.kde4/share/config/kmail2rc gelöscht/ neu erstellt. Ich vermute, das lag am Antivirenfilter, den ich auch erst unlängst aktiviert hatte. Seit gestern hatte ich dann auch clamd gestartet.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Tröst dich...

Bei mir ist es gerade anders rum...

KMail  bzw Akonadi will ständig das Passwort für die "Ressource" haben obwohl es schon 1000x in KWallet gespeichert wurde.

KDEPIM nervt einfach nur noch -.-'

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt kwallet abgschaltet. Alle Accounte gelöscht und neu angelegt. Rebootet (Nor LogOut hat nicht gereicht.) Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren, obwohl die Systemlast beim Start von kmail recht hoch geht. Das war unter der alten Version nicht der Fall. Beim Start von kde gehen PopUp auf, die mich nach den Passwörtern für die Accounte fragen. Ich weiß nicht, ob beim Abspeichern (wird ja angeboten) automatisch wieder kwallet ins Spiel kommt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei jedem ersten Start von kmail nach einenm LogIn werden die Passwörter zu allen Accounts abgefragt. In den Einstellungen bei kmail und akonadi kann man in den Accounts bei den Feldern Passwort nichts eintragen. Irgendwo (wahrscheinlich in /tmp) müssen aber während der Session die Passwörter zwichengespeichert werden. denn, wenn ich kmail beende und später wieder starte, weren kene Passwörter verlangt.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo,

an alle leidgeprüften kdepim Nutzer. 

Ich find's auch langsam nicht mehr witzig. So'n Huddel hab in all den Jahren, trotz Nutzung des ~Zweigs, mit KDE noch nicht erlebt!

Auf meinem 32-Bit system kam vor Zwei Tagen der networkmanager-0.9.2.0 in den tree, nach dessen Installation funktionierte dann der knetworkmanager nicht mehr. Ok, das kannte ich schon.

Diesmal gab's sogar auf'm Gui, im Fenster des knetworkmanagers eingeblendet eine Meldung, dass er nicht mit networkmanager gößer 0.8.4.0-r2 zusammen arbeiten kann. Das war ja schon mal ein hilfreicher Hinweis, also wieder Downgrade auf diese Version -alles wieder ok.

Gestern gab's dann dann ein update des kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8.95, das wollte aber nur in Verbindung mit networkmanager-0.9.2.0 installiert werden, also hab ich's nochmal riskiert in der Hoffnung das die Kombination funktioniert. Und siehe da, das tut sie auch, und das bereits nach dem Einloggen in KDE, also auch ohne die leidige kwallet-Abfrage.

Das hatten sich ja auch einige andere schon gewünscht - quasi single-signon in KDE, also eigentlich was Gutes...

Das blöde ist jedoch, dass kwallet trotzdem ständig hochkommt und zur Eingabe seines Passwortes auffordert, also in einer Endlosschleife, das Fenster also nicht mehr vom Desktop verschwindet   :Mad: 

Auf meinem 64-Bit KDE-System sieht's  noch düsterer aus:

Konnte vor ca. drei Tagen keine Mails mehr versenden, empfangen aber schon. Was eigentlich das hier beschriebene Problem:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285945 Nur die darin erwähnte Abhilfe führte bei mir erstmal zum Verlust sämtlicher lokal gespeicherter POP Mails, IMAP kein Problme.

Vollständige Wiederherstellung war mir seitdem nicht möglich, trotz vorhandener Backups, die jedoch scheinbar inkonsistent sind.

Ist vielleicht doch keine so gute Idee, wenn die Mails in 'ner Datenbank gespeichert sind, denn da gibt's wohl einiges zu beachten, wenn man davon einen konsistenten Dump machen möchte...

Da Frage ich mich, wenn ich nun doch wieder zurück zu einem anderen Mailprogramm möchte, wie kann ich meine in der Datenbank gespeicherten Mails zurück-konvertieren. Glaub kaum dass die Anderen dafür schon einen Importfilter anbieten, oder? (Nein, kopieren nach IMAP mag ich nicht, auch nicht lokal;-)

Und dauernd dieses gelösche von kmailrc und Konsorten, um wieder was zum laufen zu bringen, das vor einem Upgrade noch funktionierte, man man man, so langsam nervt's auch den Hartgesottensten, glaub ich, grml....

Andy.

----------

